# Calling All Captains...



## Ultra Rodworks (Apr 18, 2006)

I wanted to take the time to introduce you all to a great project that helps recently injured soldiers. It is a Non Profit Corp that myself and Doc Ski are on the board of directors. If you are a Charter Captain or hunting guide, please check this out. It is WWW.veteransoutdoors.com We build custom rods for veterans and also match injured soldiers up with fishing, hunting, kayaking, and other outdoor adventures available to them. The trips are donated by Fishing guides and adventure guides from around the US. If you operate a charter service or own land suitable for hunting, please consider helping our wounded soldiers on their path to recovery by taking one day...just one day...and hosting a few of our injured veterans for a day in the outdoors. Thanks for your time and I hope I didnt violate any terms by posting the site. It is a great way for us who love the outdoors to give something back to those who sacrificed so much.

The site is adding new content daily as it was just launched. Please check back with it now and then. I am not asking for financial donations, just some help with hosting the veterans who are being referred to our project. Also if you know a veteran who could benefit from the project, you can let them know of the site or let us know of their interest.

Thanks so much,
Jeff Harding
Board Member
Veterans Outdoors


----------

